# White eye discharge?



## Django Pony (15 October 2011)

Hi,
For the past couple of days, Jasper has had a mucous-like white discharge coming from his eyes. It looks like the discharge they can get in summer from flies. It's not sticky, more like white bogies! (Sorry!). He doesn't seem bothered by it and apart from that, his eyes look healthy.
I have been cleaning around the eye with Barrier Eye and Nose Lotion. Can anyone recommend a treatment to clear it up?
Thanks!


----------



## Django Pony (15 October 2011)

Please? Anyone? x


----------



## popularfurball (15 October 2011)

Is it covering the eye ball or just in the corner? Has he had a change in routine?


----------



## Inona (15 October 2011)

I've been having the same problem with my horse, but I just clean it up with a cotton wool every time I see it, and it seems to be subsiding. But I'd like to know what I can give to her too.


----------



## -Sj- (15 October 2011)

Our boy was suffering the same a few weeks ago, I just cleaned his eye with alittle salty water. He's fine now.


----------



## Amy_08 (15 October 2011)

I'd start with a cold teabag and if not I use Golden Eye ointment.


----------



## Django Pony (15 October 2011)

popularfurball said:



			Is it covering the eye ball or just in the corner? Has he had a change in routine?
		
Click to expand...

Just in the corner. No change in his routine. It is quite windy at the moment though, if that could have an effect?


----------



## Django Pony (15 October 2011)

Amy_08 said:



			I'd start with a cold teabag and if not I use Golden Eye ointment.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll give that a go!


----------



## popularfurball (15 October 2011)

I find it usually happens if pony has been coming in more, or high pollen. its an indication of an allergy for my pony, though it may just be dusty! 

I use a flannel with warm water - but change flannel after each clean. 

If it gets worse or change colour then phone vet - eyes aren't worth mess in about with.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (16 October 2011)

It's probably a mild conjunctivitis. But be very careful what you put in the eye. It MUST be sterile or you could be making the situation worse rather than better. Also, I'd always use gauze for eyes, not cotton wool as cotton wool is made up of tiny strands that can break apart and get left in the eye, making it even more sore. Because eyes are so precious and difficult to heal, I'd get the vet out for some antibiotic drops (get them to show you how to SAFELY put into the eye) x


----------



## Chestnutmare (16 October 2011)

My lad has had this too since he came to me in July everyday it's there, at 1st I thought flies, it has got a bit better but I am cleaning it away everyday, he is due his jabs beg on november so I will ask vet then to look at them.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (16 October 2011)

Take care MW because chronic conjunctivitis can lead to superficial keratitis, a terrible autoimmune disease where the horse's own immune system starts attacking its own eye. That's what eventually led to my horse losing an eye.


----------

